# Isb Big Brew Day (may/june) 2011



## redbeard (16/5/11)

The next big brew day will be in next few weeks, just sorting out the date now. The recipe will be a partigyle of a Scotch Ale & a Heavy. There is still a few cubes of the Heavy available, so post in this thread if your interested.

cheers


----------



## redbeard (31/5/11)

Ok, the date is locked in as the Sat 18th June at Croz's in Croydon. All brewers are welcome to attend, our membership requirements are very flexible  There is still a few cubes unalloacted, so speak up, at worst you will be on the reserve list. $$ will be worked out on the day. Grain crushing start time will be around 10:30am, takeaway lunch will be from the local middle eastern pizza, or the awesome kebab shoppe, or for the really sad f*cks - maccas. Pls bring along a few beers, preferably your own, and an empty cube if needed. PM Croz or me if you need the address.

cheers


----------



## crozdog (1/6/11)

Thanks for posting this mate. Been flat out & can't access AHB at work :angry: 

Looking forward to getting together again & making some nice scotch / scottish ales :beer: 

Yeah PM me if you want my address.

See you soon.


----------



## syd_03 (1/6/11)

I'd love a cube of either/both beers if avaiable.

Seems I have missed something, have been checking on here for next event for a while :huh: 

Must be on the website thing i still havent signed up for maybe?


----------



## BjornJ (1/6/11)

what website is the bearded stunt man talking of?


----------



## syd_03 (1/6/11)

BjornJ said:


> what website is the bearded stunt man talking of?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 46097


 No beard right now Bjorn


----------



## pimpsqueak (1/6/11)

redbeard said:


> Ok, the date is locked in as the Sat 18th June at Croz's in Croydon. All brewers are welcome to attend, our membership requirements are very flexible  There is still a few cubes unalloacted, so speak up, at worst you will be on the reserve list. $$ will be worked out on the day. Grain crushing start time will be around 10:30am, takeaway lunch will be from the local middle eastern pizza, or the awesome kebab shoppe, or for the really sad f*cks - maccas. Pls bring along a few beers, preferably your own, and an empty cube if needed. PM Croz or me if you need the address.
> 
> cheers



I shot you a PM. Am definitely interested in meeting a few fellow brewers from my area. Also keen on a cube if there's one going.


----------



## Josh (3/6/11)

Interested in a cube if still available. Otherwise I might come along and share a couple of beers anyway.


----------



## redbeard (4/6/11)

You got the last one Josh, see you in 2 weeks 

cheers


----------



## Josh (4/6/11)

redbeard said:


> You got the last one Josh, see you in 2 weeks
> 
> cheers



Cool. I'll be there for mash in, but will have to leave for football in the afternoon.


----------



## crozdog (17/6/11)

Hi All,

Kickoff about 10:30 tomorrow.

Prefer it if you bring 15l cubes so that everyone gets some ;-)

Josh - I have some more champs bottles for you.

Beers Crozdog


----------



## Fatgodzilla (17/6/11)

crozdog said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Kickoff about 10:30 tomorrow.
> 
> ...




Would have loved to come up but way too much happening this weekend. Have a good one boys! (and girls if any turn up).


----------



## Josh (17/6/11)

Football cancelled tomorrow so I can be there for most of the day.

Probably be a little after 10:30 as I have something on early in the morning.

Champs bottles, keep em coming. Gonna do another wild beer in the near future.


----------



## pimpsqueak (20/6/11)

Would one of you be so kind as to post the recipes? 
I'm keen to find out exactly what went into the 3rd runnings


----------



## Stuster (20/6/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> Would one of you be so kind as to post the recipes?
> I'm keen to find out exactly what went into the 3rd runnings



:lol: 

Recipe for the 3rd runnings beer is perhaps a bit, um, uncertain. I put in about 5 handfuls of candy sugar, ranging from moderate to large size. I know several others put in various sizes and quantities. Grav got to about 1040 if that's helpful and hops were all English.


----------



## crozdog (20/6/11)

Thanks all for coming around and sharing some great beers. Was great to catch up with you all.

We now know that 80kg is too much grain for my tun!! At least we know.... B) 

I'm very intereted to taste these beers.

Big Thanks to Craig for his help & gear + Stu & Barls for their gear. Also Matt fo crushing & not losing the thermometer in the mash this year :lol: 

Thanks to "Captain Chemistry" for his timely advice.

I'll post some pics soon.

Beers
Croz


isb scottish strong
Batch Size: 100.00 L

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
37.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 92.59 % 
1.50 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 3.70 % 
0.75 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
0.75 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 1.85 % 
250.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 20.8 IBU 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.097 SG 
Bitterness: 20.8 IBU 
Est Color: 43.0 EBC 

isb scottish weaker 
Batch Size: 180.00 L
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
37.50 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 93.75 % 
1.00 kg Roasted Barley (591.0 EBC) Grain 2.50 % 
0.75 kg Aromatic Malt (51.2 EBC) Grain 1.88 % 
0.75 kg Biscuit (Dingemans) (44.3 EBC) Grain 1.88 % 
250.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.50 %] (60 min) Hops 17.3 IBU 

Measured Original Gravity: 1.047 SG (I Think it was)
Bitterness: 17.3 IBU 
Est Color: 23.6 EBC 

Here is the hopping into the 3rd beer. it resulted in about 24ibu

60.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [3.00 %] (60 min) Hops 5.7 IBU 
80.00 gm Northdown [5.00 %] (60 min) Hops 12.7 IBU 
28.30 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00 %] (5 min) Hops 0.9 IBU 
28.30 gm Styrian Goldings [5.40 %] (5 min) Hops 1.0 IBU 
100.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (5 min) Hops 3.9 IBU


----------

